# Optimist Tournament



## Fido (Oct 28, 2007)

The 39th Gulf Breeze Optimist tournament is this weekend May 17-18. Even bigger this year - 22 hook & line categories and 5 spearfishing categories. Rodeo books & tickets at most bait & Tackle shops & dive shops. Only $25 per pserson & kids 9 & younger fish free on a registered adult ticket


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Yup! We will be fishing it. 

White 21cc Polar w/ blue t-top.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm hoping to do it.


----------



## Fido (Oct 28, 2007)

*weekend marine forecast looks great*

*saturday*
west winds 6 to 9 knots becoming southwest 8 to 11 knots
in the afternoon. Seas 1 to 2 feet. 

*saturday night*
southwest winds 10 to 13 knots becoming west 6 to
9 knots after midnight. Seas 1 foot or less. 

*sunday*
west winds 7 to 10 knots becoming southwest in the
afternoon. Seas 1 foot or less.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

DreamWeaver21 said:


> I'm hoping to do it.


I think your supposed to be OPTIMISTIC! :thumbup:


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

lastcast said:


> I think your supposed to be OPTIMISTIC! :thumbup:


 Stopped by Outcast today. I'm IN :thumbsup:


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Results???


----------



## Fido (Oct 28, 2007)

Just posted results in "post Tournament" section.

Thanks to all the fishermen & sponsors. We hope you had a blast & if you have any ideas to make this tournement even better for the 40th year - next May, please let us know.


----------

